# Painting wooden columns



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Dinosaur,
That looks a bit like white solid stain, which you can use if you wish. Short of that, any good quality paint store exterior latex finish will suffice, in the sheen you prefer. More important than that is the prep work I see needing done. 
Firstly, give the surface a good sanding with some eighty weight paper. You can then wipe it down with some Dirtex or other non-rinsing detergent. 
Secondly, you have some rust flashing through. That tells me that moisture is getting in that wood from where it joins the patio, that gap under the pedestal. Solid stain would handle the transfer of the moisture better than paint, which is another reason I think it's stain. Stain breathes better than paint. I would hit those spots with some white metal primer spec'd for ferrous metal to prevent the rust flash from burning through the latex. 
Thirdly, to stop the moisture from getting under there, caulk that opening. Take some blue tape and picture frame the pedestal about an eighth inch out around the perimeter of the pedestal. Run some of the paint around the base to seal the eighth inch of exposed concrete, work it into the gap. Let that dry then run a bead of caulk around the whole base. Run the bead slowly so it penetrates into the gap and doesn't just bridge the gap, then smooth it in with your finger and a wet rag. After the caulk dries, pull the tape. When you apply your finish, take the finish out to the primed edge, sealing over the caulk. What you're doing is sealing the concrete so it doesn't draw the liquid vehicle out of the caulk and cause its premature failure, then you are painting the caulk to prevent it from drying out prematurely. You want the leading edge to be paint, not caulk. Water will gradually lift the edge if it is caulk rather than paint. Oh, and I would also run a bead of caulk over every wood join for reinforcement. 
Good Luck.
Joe


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would use an acrylic solid stain. Sherwin Williams and MAB are products I know best and they are great. You can get the stain in a bunch of factory colors including white but it also comes in tint bases and you can match any color in the color collections. I am a Benjamin Moore loyalist and suspect they have a solid stain product too. I just have no experience with it. 

Do get nice paint store, not box store, products.

Might want to shellac or otherwise stain block those rust marks from the nails. And caulk as suggested.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

what type of paint brush would be the best here?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there any spray option here or is a paint brush the best option?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You save nothing by spraying and will spend as much time masking off for overspray (or cleaning it up) as you do painting it with brush and roller.

No need for a special brush. You could use a 4" I guess but I would do them with the quality 2.5 or 3" angled sash brushes I do most everything else with. Or, I would roll them with a 3/8" or probably a 1/2" roller cover and chase with a brush. 

The one you showed looks to need minor prep but is otherwise in good shape. This paint or solid stain project should go fast.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> You save nothing by spraying and will spend as much time masking off for overspray (or cleaning it up) as you do painting it with brush and roller.
> 
> No need for a special brush. You could use a 4" I guess but I would do them with the quality 2.5 or 3" angled sash brushes I do most everything else with. Or, I would roll them with a 3/8" or probably a 1/2" roller cover and chase with a brush.
> 
> ...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> If I choose the spray option will it it hold up as long as paint?


I do not understand your question. Spraying is just one method of applying paint. As mentioned, it will take you longer than other methods given the need for masking and chasing the spray with a brush to cover the texture.

If you put the solid stain on with a couple nice even coats with whatever method it will last the same. The application method does not change the properties of the paint or stain coating.:thumbsup:

Why the fascination and desire to spray these things?:huh:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> I do not understand your question. Spraying is just one method of applying paint. As mentioned, it will take you longer than other methods given the need for masking and chasing the spray with a brush to cover the texture.
> 
> If you put the solid stain on with a couple nice even coats with whatever method it will last the same. The application method does not change the properties of the paint or stain coating.:thumbsup:
> 
> Why the fascination and desire to spray these things?:huh:


Thanks, only because it's a very small project and I don't want to spend too much time on it. Spraying would me to purchase a sprayer which would end up costing more correct? Isn't there solid stain in a spray paint can?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes a sprayer would cost you some money unless you buy a toy Wagner or something. And then there is the learning curve involved in using spray equipment. And the masking. And...

Rattle cans are not an option for this.

Think about your project for a second. With a nice nap roller cover 9" wide it will take you but a few minutes to roll out the four sides of each column and chase the stain with a brush if you have to do so? Trim out along the porch and ceiling and your are done.

You will spend 5 times as long masking for spraying with any method. And once you are done? You have to spend a fair amount of time thoroughly cleaning the spray equipment.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Yes a sprayer would cost you some money unless you buy a toy Wagner or something. And then there is the learning curve involved in using spray equipment. And the masking. And...
> 
> Rattle cans are not an option for this.
> 
> ...


Very true. Could you send a link to the type of white stain paint? I have Menards and Home Depot by me. They have dutchboy and some others. So your thinking a 1/2' roller cover?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't waste your money on box store products. And read the numerous posts and threads on this site from people who tried to make them work and kick themselves. There must be a Sherwin Williams dealer near you or have one UPS you a gallon of this:

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...c-solid-color-house-stain/?referringCategory=


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Don't waste your money on box store products. And read the numerous posts and threads on this site from people who tried to make them work and kick themselves. There must be a Sherwin Williams dealer near you or have one UPS you a gallon of this:
> 
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/hom...c-solid-color-house-stain/?referringCategory=


Sounds great, shoouldn't I just get a 1/2 gallon though for for painting 2 columns?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure it comes in quarts but two should be more than enough even with what the roller cover will suck up. I would think about two coats.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Very true. Could you send a link to the type of white stain paint? I have Menards and Home Depot by me. They have dutchboy and some others. So your thinking a 1/2' roller cover?


A gallon is way too much.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> A gallon is way too much.


Yes. I guess you could donate it to Habitat or something if you can only buy gallons. I honestly do not know what sizes the stuff comes in. 

You may want to shift gears and get quarts of exterior paint if the stain only comes in gallons.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Yes. I guess you could donate it to Habitat or something if you can only buy gallons. I honestly do not know what sizes the stuff comes in.
> 
> You may want to shift gears and get quarts of exterior paint if the stain only comes in gallons.


Thats what I'm thinking. Thanks again for the great advice and your time!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking. Thanks again for the great advice and your time!


You are more than welcome. Let us know how it all works out!


----------

